# If the youth of the 1930s met the youth of Late Gen Y/Z?



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

How do you think they would get along/talk? Both lived in a time of a horrible economic situation where they could not find jobs or afford any housing/rent. Always wondered how the interaction would go? If a broke late gen y or gen z boomerang gen met somebody who was a teen/young adult in the 1930s? The ones who lived in the 1930s, would respond for example by offering advice etc on how to cope with hardships? Baby boomers since those were likely your parents if they told you any stories about how it was like how much resemblance do you find between it and the economic situation for Late Gen Y and Gen Z?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

He would die of air pollution.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Sword of Justice said:


> How do you think they would get along/talk? Both lived in a time of a horrible economic situation where they could not find jobs or afford any housing/rent.
> 
> no, you cannot compare the great depression of the 30's to any post depression generation
> especially gen y/z , there were no safety nets [social programs] then, the mod gen's know nothing about true economic hard ships, btw if the 30's gen were to meet the mod gen they would kick the shit right outta them


----------



## Miss Thevious (Nov 19, 2015)

Cool topic. Glad I'm not the only one who thinks of this stuff. While things were certainly more difficult then, they seem to be more _complicated_ now. While I otherwise don't mind comparing the economic situation to now, I do think it's a bit difficult in this context. There are so many other social factors that get in the way. 

Anyway, I think the people of the past would be amazed at how much we have at face value, but yet what we lack when looking deeper. We might know more, but it's often secondhand; we experience less. Good in some ways, maybe not so much in others. We have access to so much more knowledge, but are we really any _smarter_? At the least we don't utilize what is available to us to its fullest extent. Things are far more accessible now, but also more expensive. 

I feel like society used to be more transparent; more "what you see is what you get". Not that people were necessarily any nicer or more honest, but I mean quite literally, that it was harder to fake a lifestyle with "stuff". Many older people today reminisce "the simple times", and perhaps part of this refers to before consumerism and technology became such big parts of our lives. 

What's interesting about the 1930's is that it actually was the initial "bust" related to electrical technology and the mass-produced comsumer goods market. Maybe people from the era would give us warning about dept and technology taking over? I imagine they would be fearful of all this stuff that we charge and finance disappearing, and leading down a worsening financial road if not careful.


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

I feel like they would be surprised about the later generation's overall lack of patience. I notice a lot of people this generation get bored very easily and need to always be occupied. People have always been this way of course, but it seems to be a lot more prevalent now evidently because of how far we have come with technology and such. Now there is _always_ something to do if you have a phone.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

In the US, the Recession didn't even have a decent fraction of the magnitude the Depression had.
In Greece though, that's a completely different story.


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

Well, 

* *




they be like wtf iz dis y u starin at dat brick all the time an why u got a haus wat ar u a manager or some shite an i be like nah i jus aint a pleb like u and laugh an they be *punch* in da faes an i haf 2 sell my kidny coz a need dollar 2 cover reconstructive surgery costs.




I don't know what it would be like. It would probably traumatize the poor soul looking at how the world has changed in the snap of a finger.


----------



## Boozoo (Jul 30, 2017)

1930's teens won't survive on internet and GEN Y/Z won't survive in rl


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

With today's technology? They'd be sitting in a circle, clipping coupons, looking up flipp, doing pinterest, then taking a trip dumpster diving in rich neighborhoods for clothes and furniture and stuff


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

They'd have no use for what we have today in technology. Could they understand it? Yes, if they wanted. That's like saying Plato was dumb because he's from a generation without electronic technology.

They would have trouble understanding today's youth, since they had to use their imaginations to find something to do and today, we use technology. They had to converse in real life, and within smaller communities. 

They went out on dates and talked, without the use of a smartphone. 

I don't know if they could find a connection with today's youth, but they likely could.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Defender of Light said:


> How do you think they would get along/talk? Both lived in a time of a horrible economic situation where they could not find jobs or afford any housing/rent. Always wondered how the interaction would go? If a broke late gen y or gen z boomerang gen met somebody who was a teen/young adult in the 1930s? The ones who lived in the 1930s, would respond for example by offering advice etc on how to cope with hardships? Baby boomers since those were likely your parents if they told you any stories about how it was like how much resemblance do you find between it and the economic situation for Late Gen Y and Gen Z?


Yes, my mother talked about it. She was born in 1921. Her dad was a taxi cab driver. When the Great Depression struck, my grandfather's business died because riding in a taxi cab was a luxury when millions were unemployed. The unemployment rate was around 25 to 30 percent. My grandfather worked at jobs when he could but work was hard to come by. My mom recalls her family (dad, mom, and sister) being evicted from many apartments when they could not pay the rent. She talked about not having enough food in the apartment and about living in dangerous neighborhoods where she could hear gunshots at night. She walked a long distance to high school because she could not afford to ride the bus. It was a very hard life.

When the economy started going bad a few years ago, my mother, then in her early 90s, panicked, saying that she thought that we were going to have another depression. She said that she didn't think that she could survive another one. I wonder if she might have suffered PTSD as a result of her nightmarish childhood. She is now 96 and suffering from Alzheimer's disease and that is another nightmare.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I'd rather hang out with the 30's Youth than the current youth... At least they had more style.


----------

